# Gastroback & Catler - The Search for a Naked Portafilter at Lower Cost Continues



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

In my desperate search for a naked portafilter at a reasonable price I have found that the old BES900 is being sold in Germany as the Gastroback. No user descaling.

The BES920 is available in the Czech Republic as the Catler ES 9010. What's more it sells for about £890 and comes with a 3 year warranty.

Neither Gastroback nor Catler sell the portafilter to the best of my Googling but I am going to get some Czech friends to try and verify that. Both sell the water filters which may be worth stocking up on while Euro and Czech Crown are in the dumper.


----------

